# snow in catskills today.



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

I bet Platty got snow today i love watching radar in the morning.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2012)

Website says...dust...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Was the website updated today?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

I think I saw a snow band over the catskills this morning but I don't think they got much snow out of it.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think much is in store at all..maybe some glop...


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone know how it's doing in the Cats now?  Looks like frozen rain on the radar.  Tomorrow should be, er, interesting.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 24, 2012)

Belleayre got about 4 inches then a fine mist at 30 degrees.I left about 3ish and it was still misting and was still 30 degrees.Was supposed to turn to snow again to-nite into tomorrow but wind is supposed to be up to 50 mph until tomorrow nite.


----------



## marcski (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah the wind is keeping me and my girls away tomorrow.  We will most likely be at platty on Sunday.


----------

